# Tyco US1 Trucking



## Charlie Harris (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi
Where do I locate drawings of the different parts for the US1 trucking series. Exploded type drawing best.

Need parts for a special non slotcar project. Chassis, drive train. motor etc. Live in New Zealand and shipping from US very expensive. So see what I can find here.

Are there different gear ratios available ? And are there any type of bearings available for the rear axle and also front axle?
Thanks
Charles


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Not too familiar with the Tyco US1 truck series chassis but click on the website below then Tyco & scroll down the page until the appropriate chassis appears. Hope this helps & others with more knowledge can help.






How to Identify HO Scale Slot and Slotless Car Chassis


Slot before Slotless, Alphabetically by Brand, Chronologically within Brand.



www.modelmotorist.com


----------



## Charlie Harris (Oct 31, 2018)

XracerHO said:


> Not too familiar with the Tyco US1 truck series chassis but click on the website below then Tyco & scroll down the page until the appropriate chassis appears. Hope this helps & others with more knowledge can help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XracerHO Thankyou for link etc Wow, never seen this site. Excellent viewing, did not know so many versions of the Tyco US1 Trucking.
Now to find something in New Zealand.
Charles


----------



## ActorMike (2 mo ago)

There is tons of information on Tyco US1 Electric Trucking - TYCO US-1 Electric Trucking Slot Cars including videos and restoration tutorials.


----------

